# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  C'ushqime jane te vlefshme per anemine?

## Ksanthi

Pervec spinaqit dhe mishit te vicit te pjekur cilat ushqime, fruta etj jane te domosdoshme per tu ngritur hekuri ne gjak?

----------


## 2043

Ilaçe popullore kunder anemise

Te sëmurët anemike duhet te konsumojnë ushqime te pasura me hekur, si mish, peshk, shpretke, veze, perime, fruta etj. Këtyre te sëmurëve u këshillohet përdorimi i frutave te freskëta, qe përmbajnë vitamine C, e cila ndihmon ne absorbimin ose marrjen e hekurit. Nëse pinë kafe, çaj, kakao apo edhe lëngje te tjera, qe përmbajnë kafeine, duhet t’i marrin dy ore para ose pas ushqimit, sepse veshtiresojne absorbimin e hekurit.

HURMA


Per kurimin e kesaj semundjeje në mjekesinë popullore perdoren pothuajse te gjitha pjeset e bimës, frutat, gjethet, degët, rrënjët etj. Në vendet arabe është ushqim kryesor, i cili shuan urinë për shkak të përbërjes së celulozës. Hurmat kanë gjetur përdorim të mirë kundër anemisë.

KARROTA


Karrota është e pazëvendësueshme për shëndetin e njeriut. Lëngu ditor i karrotës në sasi prej 50-150 gr është ilaç efikas te të sëmurët, që vuajnë nga anemia. Karrota në periudhë rekord e rregullon pastrimin e gjakut.

RREPA E KUQE


Të sëmurëve u këshillohet pirja çdo ditë e 150 ml lëng të rrepës së kuqe, para buke, apo të konsumohet sa më shpesh domatja. Duhet të marrin, gjithashtu, çdo ditë 10 – 15 fruta të mandarinës për një kohë prej 20 – 25 ditë.

GJETHE HITHRE


Një kurë e efektshme është edhe ajo e përgatitur nga 250 gramë gjethe hithre, 10 gramë uthull dhe 10 gramë gjethe delli. Të gjitha këto vendosen në 1 litër ujë të ftohtë, ku qëndrojnë 12 orë. Pastaj zihen për 10 minuta, ëmbëlsohen sipas dëshirës me mjaltë dhe pastaj sërish mbyllen dhe qëndrojnë të mbyllura për 20 minuta. Kullohen dhe pihen gjatë tërë ditës me lugën e kafesë.

LULESHTRYDHJA


Është bimë shumëvjeçare me shije të hidhur në të ëmbël. Në fitoterapi përdoren gjethet, rrënja dhe lulet. Gjethet e reja të kësaj bime janë mjaft të pasura me vitaminë C, me kripën natyrore, e cila bën pastrimin e gjakut. Në shumë vende përdoret si sallatë, sidomos për ata që vuajnë nga anemia. Luleshtrydhja përmban glikozidet e hidhura, insulinën, taninet, vitaminën B, C dhe provitaminën A, shumë minerale, ka përqindje të lartë të kripërave të kaliumit, sidomos në gjethe, karotenoide, proteinë, pektinën, holinën etj.

FIKU


Është një frut, që përmban shumë karbohidrate, albuminë, yndyrë. Përdoret i freskët, i tharë dhe i përpunuar në produkte të ndryshme. Rekomandohet të përdoret nga personat e dobësuar, nga anemikët dhe nga ata që ndiejnë shumë të ftohtë, pasi i japin organizmit forcë dhe nxehtësi. Një tjetër mënyrë për kurimin e të sëmurëve me anemi është edhe pirja e tri lugëve kafeje në ditë nga masa e përftuar nga shalqini, karafili, mastiku dhe sheqeri. Tre kokrra shalqini mbushen me 50 gr karafil dhe 100 gr mastikë. Pasi piqen u hidhet sheqer. E gjithë masa e krijuar zihet derisa të mpikset mirë dhe pihet çdo ditë.

----------


## Ksanthi

Per fikun  e thate kam degjuar ( cepella sic i themi ne ) dhe per rushin e thate .
Artikull i vlefshem , Flm per ndihmen.
.

----------


## 2043

FARAT E ZEZA
Fara e Zezë përmban vaj acidik të pangopur, vaj me eter, vitamina dhe një sërë substancash të tjera të domosdoshme për organizmin. Tashmë është vërtetuar se vaji acidik i pangopur që përmban fara e zezë ndikon pozitivisht mbi metabolizmin e trupit, rrit imunitetin dhe ndalon alergjinë. Por farat e zeza u bëjnë mirë edhe anemike. Kjo pasi fara përmban përafërsisht 38 për qind karbohidrate, 35 për qind vajra të ndryshëm, 21 për qind albumin dhe pjesa tjetër përbëhet prej më shumë se njëqind substanca të ndryshme. Për t’u përmendur janë: vajrat acidike të pangopura, acidi Linolein, acidi alfa-Linolein, vajrat me eter (nigellon, alfa-pinen etj.)

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Nëse deri pak kohë më parë jemi drejtuar te mjeku për të marrë tableta apo shurupe të pasura me hekur, për të plotësuar nevojat e organizmit që vuan nga mungesa e tij, një ekip mjekësh britanikë sugjerojnë se është shumë më efikase të rregullohet dieta ushqimore, sesa të merren ilaçe. Sigurisht, që nuk bëhet fjalë për format e rënda të anemisë, kur trajtimi mjekësor është i domosdoshëm, por për format e lehta të saj. Mjekët anglezë, që studiuan rreth 3 mijë pacientë të prekur nga anemia e mungesës së hekurit, që trajtoheshin me tableta apo produkte të tjera mjekësore për ta luftuar, gjysmës prej tyre iu kërkuan ti nënshtroheshin një diete ushqimore të përditshme me shumë hekur dhe ushqime me vitaminë C, ndërsa pjesës tjetër iu kërkuan që të vazhdonin të merrnin tabletat siç kishin bërë gjithmonë. Në fund të studimit u pa se rezultati i atyre që për dy muaj rresht kishin ngrënë ushqime të pasura të hekur, ishte thuajse i njëjtë me ata të ilaçeve. "Për format e lehta të anemisë nga mungesa e hekurit nuk është e domosdoshme ti drejtohemi mjekut apo farmacistit. Një dietë e pasur ushqimore është ilaçi më i mirë për ta luftuar", tregon kërkuesi që udhëhoqi studimin e realizuar nga Universiteti i Birmingamit. E në fakt, sëmundja e anemisë nga mungesa e hekurit është një nga sëmundjet më të shpeshta të gjakut. Ajo haset më tepër te gratë dhe një përqindje shumë e madhe e popullsisë në botë vuajnë prej saj. Anemia e shkaktuar nga mungesa e hekurit është më e zakonshmja.

*Hekuri, element i domosdoshëm*

Hekuri është një mineral shumë thelbësor, i cili ndihmon në mbartjen e oksigjenit në gjak dhe në qelizat e trupit. Mungesa e tij shkakton anemi, me simptoma kronike këputjeje, dhimbje koke, dobësi, marrje fryme, marrje mendsh, harresë, dhe ndonjëherë çrregullime mendore. Një analizë e thjeshtë gjaku mund të bëhet për të parë mungesën e hekurit. Ai është i rëndësishëm sepse e ndihmon organizmin të prodhojë hemoglobinë, që nuk është gjë tjetër veçse proteina që gjendet në qelizat e kuqe të gjakut, e cila transporton oksigjenin në të gjithë organizmin dhe i jep gjakut ngjyrën e kuqe. Në rast të mungesës të tij, qelizat e kuqe mund të mos kenë hemoglobinë të mjaftueshme. "Një element i vetëm nuk mund ti japë organizmit sasinë e domosdoshme dhe të nevojshme gjatë një dite, por nga kombinimi i shumë elementeve së bashku mund të arrijnë një rezultat të kënaqshëm", tregon një specialist i sëmundjeve të gjakut dhe profesor në Harvard. _Hekuri mund të merret lehtësisht duke ngrënë shumë perime të gjelbra, sojë, fruta të thata, bishtajore, ose bukë të zezë. Embrionet e grurit, pjesa më ushqyese e kokrrave të grurit, janë një burim i shkëlqyeshëm hekuri;_ ato zakonisht veçohen nga kokrrat e grurit gjatë bluarjes, por ato mund të bluhen veças dhe të gatuhen, ose të konsumohen ashtu siç janë, të kombinohen me ushqime të tjera ose me drithëra. Hekuri tretet në ujë, kështu që ai mund të humbasë nëse uji ku po gatuhen perimet derdhet. Në të vërtet, gatimi në enët e veshura me hekur do të rrisë përmbajtjen e hekurit në ushqimet. Anemia nga mungesa e hekurit është një problem i njohur te fëmijët e vegjël, adoleshentët dhe gratë shtatzëna. Cikli menstrual shkakton humbjen e hekurit, kjo është dhe arsyeja pse gratë kanë një nevojë më të madhe për hekur sesa burrat, dhe një shpeshtësi më të madhe anemie. Gratë, kryesisht shtatzënat, dhe fëmijët në rritje, duhet të jenë shumë të kujdesshëm në marrjen e hekurit të mjaftueshëm. Një mënyrë e thjeshtë është që të zëvendësohet sheqeri me melasën që ka shumë hekur. Thithja e hekurit nga organizmi ndihmohet mjaft nga ushqimet që përmbajnë shumë Vitaminë C.
*
Dieta e duhur ushqimore*

"Ushqimet që ndihmojnë për të luftuar këtë sëmundje mund të ndahen në dy kategori: ato që janë burime të jashtëzakonshme hekuri dhe ato që konsiderohen si burime të mira", shpjegojnë mjekët. M_ishi i kuq pa dhjamë, majaja, qumështi organik, embrionet e grurit, frutat e thata si kajsitë, kumbullat e thata, rrushi i thatë, bathët, soja, spinaqi dhe gjethet e rrepës së kuqe, farat e kungullit, mëlçitë e pulës apo të vicit, gjeli i detit, sardelet, janë një minierë e vërtetë "hekuri"._ Por lista nuk mund të kufizohet me kaq. Perimet e gjelbra si lakrat, brokoli, fasulet e freskëta apo ato të konservuara (mashurkat), angjinaret, janë të tjerë furnizues shumë të mirë. "Nuk rekomandohet ngrënia e të njëjtave ushqime çdo ditë, kur i nënshtrohemi një diete për të rritur nivelet e hekurit në organizëm, po ashtu pirja e lëngjeve të tilla si çaji apo kafeja duhen shmangur sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur gjatë vakteve. Edhe mishi i kuq, si një ndër shkaktarët kryesorë të kancerit është mirë që të mos konsumohet përditë, po vetëm një herë në javë, pasi sasi e hekurit që ai përmban mund të kompensohet me ushqime të tjera ", vazhdojnë më tej këshillat e mjekëve britanikë. Në fakt, si çaji, ashtu edhe kafeja, pengojnë në përthithjen e sasisë maksimale të hekurit që gjendet tek ushqimet. Prandaj, për të marrë maksimumin prej ushqimeve, është e domosdoshme ti evitojmë.
*
Binomi Hekur-Vitaminë C*

Kur vendosni të luftoni sëmundjen përmes ushqimit, mundohuni të hani sa shumë ushqime që përmbajnë Vitaminë C. Zakonisht, kjo vitaminë, ndihmon përthithjen dhe përdorimin e lëndëve të tjera ushqyese, veçanërisht hekurit, ndaj për ata që vuajnë nga anemia për shkak të mungesës të hekurit ky kombinim është i domosdoshëm.

Gazeta Shqip

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Pervec spinaqit dhe mishit te vicit te pjekur cilat ushqime, fruta etj jane te domosdoshme per tu ngritur hekuri ne gjak?


Mishi i derrit,permban shum kalori.

----------


## Ksanthi

Flm Angelina per artikullin, shume i dobishem , do ti kem parasysh te gjitha ato qe lexova me lart .
MELASA , cfare eshte ? Kush e di mund te me ndihmoje????????




Kronike,  per mishin e vicit kam degjuar qe ben mire  jo per te derrit megjithate flm .

----------

